# Pork Maple Breakfast Sausage Time....Home-made little sizzlers



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

So...when loading up all the processed venison we made recently, I ran across a pork loin in the freezer that needs to be used. Since I have left-over very coarse ground pork fat frozen from processing day, I'm pulling it all out to make some maple breakfast sausage. I have real maple syrup on hand from my buddy in New York, So I'm good to go! I also picked up another pork loin on the final day of the sale to add to the batch. Should have ~15# pork plus 5~7# fat.

Plan is to make the bulk sausage, then bag 3/4 of it in 1# plastic bags for patties. The rest of it will be made into little 3" caseless links pushed through a 5/8" tube on the stuffer. I'll put these in bags then freeze them overnight to let the links get hard prior to vacuum sealing.

If you've never made caseless links, it's easy, just push out ~3" through the tube then cut with a butter knife. Place on wax paper as you go. Easier with 2 people, but I can manage by myself.


----------



## weev (Mar 20, 2018)

How long do you make the cased ones? 3"also


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

My mistake, I should have said 'bags'. I'm not casing any of this sausage. I use the white 1# game bags. I freeze these to make patties.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

But to answer your question...

IF you want to case it in sheep casing you can. How long depends on you. I like 'em short.


----------



## weev (Mar 20, 2018)

No problem  I was just playing with the idea of making some myself
I usually just put it in 1 lb bags also.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

I find that if you mix the meat paste right and extract the protiens, and use a binder (I use NFDM), you really don't need the casing to get the sausage to hold it's shape. Especially if you freeze the links then vac. seal. the links will stay together upon cooking later.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

weev said:


> No problem  I was just playing with the idea of making some myself
> I usually just put it in 1 lb bags also.


I'll post some pics for you when I do it. Either tomorrow or thursday....


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 20, 2018)

Looking forward to the results! You inspire me. I’ve got a bag of sheep casings in the fridge. I’m thinking goose and pork sage breakfast sausage this weekend.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

Goose and pork make a GREAT breakfast sausage! hit me up if you need a recipe.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 20, 2018)

I've made pork breakfast patties with maple in the mix. I like the result but I learned to fry them at a lower temperature because the sugar has a tendency to scorch.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> I've made pork breakfast patties with maple in the mix. I like the result but I learned to fry them at a lower temperature because the sugar has a tendency to scorch.


Yep...you do need to cook them on a lower heat. Thanks for mentioning that for new people.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, I finished the sausage today but I'm having problems uploading from my camera. I think maybe the cord might have issues. Application won't open pictures on camera. 

"Technical difficulties"...LOL! Let me see what I can do.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

Figured it out...needed to download an update for my camera program...

The seasoning pack for 25# of sausage.






I'm only making 20# of sausage so I weighed out what I needed...





Coarse grind with seasoning mixed in, back in the freezer to chill for 2nd grind through 4.5mm plate.






Real Maple syrup measured out along with NFDM powder. I use anywhere from 1.5%~3% NFDM; I used 3% this go around for a good bind with the links. When I pack it all in plastic 1# bags I usually use 1.5%.






The first links out of the stuffer tube...






I usually have a helper when making these caseless links. No help today so I had to turn the stuffer crank and catch the links. I used the 5/8" stuffer tube. Usually use a butter knife to cut the links but figured out I could just raise my hand up and break it off with my hand. Worked pretty well....saved some time not having to constantly pick up the butter knife just not perfect cut ends, a knife will do it better.

On wax paper and inda freezer overnight to harded for vac. sealing. The links run 3~4" long...good enough for me! Probably gonna do 10~12 per bag.






No idea how many links I have, but I made 4 trays; roughly 9~10# of little links. Also bagged 10# for patties. These probably will not last long! Time to make some pancakes and fry some of these up along side!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

One tip: pack the stuffer good and tight so no air pockets. I use a rubber spatula. When making the links, if you get an air pocket that deforms the link, just set it aside and pass it back through the stuffer next time you reload. No biggie...


----------



## isitdoneyet (Mar 22, 2018)

Do you care to share your recipe for the maple sausage?
It looks like a very tasty breakfast. Will have to try the casing less links.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 22, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> One tip: pack the stuffer good and tight so no air pockets. I use a rubber spatula. When making the links, if you get an air pocket that deforms the link, just set it aside and pass it back through the stuffer next time you reload. No biggie...



This is a mistake I’ve made in the past. Cruising through a length of casing and suddenly “burp!!!”.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> This is a mistake I’ve made in the past. Cruising through a length of casing and suddenly “burp!!!”.


not a problem with casing IMO...little back pressure on the sausage right at the end of the stuffer horn and the air jumps back to the tube towards the stuffer. Takes practice with the correct amount of pressure though if you will be making links-especially short links.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow, those look great. and thanks for the caseless links photo's.Im gonna file that idea for sure.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

isitdoneyet said:


> Do you care to share your recipe for the maple sausage?
> It looks like a very tasty breakfast. Will have to try the casing less links.


No problem...it's a favorite around here. We use this recipe for 40%goose/60%pork for breakfasts @ the camps. Really good...

Pork Maple Breakfast Sausage

25# Pork 80/20 ~75/25

Seasonings:
1.4% salt (126g. Non-Iodized salt + 34g. MSG)
7g. dried parsley flakes
6~8g. rubbed sage(depending on your tastes)
34g. cracked black pepper
12g. dried thyme leaves
16g. crushed red pepper flakes
12g. ground coriander seed

1 1/4~1 1/2 cups dark maple syrup (depends on sugar content)
300g. NFDM
2 cups ice water

Coarse grind through 1/2 or 3/4" plate. Combine seasoning with 1c. ice water. Mix with coarse grind. set in freezer to chill. Once chilled, grind through 4.5mm plate. Add syrup, remaining water and NFDM to fine grind. Mix until meat paste is tacky...at least 2 minutes. Return to freezer to clean up and set up stuffer with 1/2" or 5/8" stuffer tube. Pull meat paste out and fry test. Check sugar level in syrup. Adjust as needed. Load stuffer and make 3~4" links. Set links on wax paper and put in freezer to harden. Wait at least 3~4 hours to Vac. seal links.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

Robert H said:


> Wow, those look great. and thanks for the caseless links photo's.Im gonna file that idea for sure.


Home-made little sizzlers... great with pancakes! I've been making these for over 20 years....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

tip: Add the syrup first, then you can rinse out the 2 cup measuring cup with the remaining 1 cup of ice cold water.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2018)

Tip:
Since the links are frozen and then vac. sealed it is recommended to open the bag, Or at least puncture it to relieve the vacuum, then thaw. Otherwise the links will lose their shape when they thaw under the pressure of the vacuum.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the tips.Hope to try when my last batch of breakfast sausages are used up.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

Fried some links up this morning with scrambled eggs...
Wanted to note that this recipe has a little heat to it. Still mild by Louisiana standards, but the heat is there. If you want mild sausage, I suggest you dial the pepper back by ~1/3.


----------



## weev (Mar 23, 2018)

turned out really good   definitely going to try these


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the recipe and I love the casingless idea. It on the list to try soon.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 23, 2018)

Heat is good......just saying.


----------



## isitdoneyet (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the recipe. I will definitely be trying this out. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks guys...this is a good one to keep in mind next time you find a great deal on pork.


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 23, 2018)

I like your caseless sausage.  I will try this but I will put them through the stuffer on to a board that is the length of my sheet pan. (stay with me here)...  Then gently gravity roll the long roll onto wax paper lined sheet tray.  Freeze then cut into links and vac seal...

Thanks for sharing your recipe


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> I like your caseless sausage.  I will try this but I will put them through the stuffer on to a board that is the length of my sheet pan. (stay with me here)...  Then gently gravity roll the long roll onto wax paper lined sheet tray.  Freeze then cut into links and vac seal...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your recipe


Zippy, I don't know how well the long link will roll. might want to use a long narrow piece of wax paper for each one then pick it up and place it on the sheet pan. Let us know how it goes....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

If anyone has a jerky gun with a large 5/8" tube, bet it would work great for this too!


----------



## jimmyinsd (Mar 23, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> If anyone has a jerky gun with a large 5/8" tube, bet it would work great for this too!



I am betting it would be to much reloading.  I can load 10# into my stuffer and get most the air out much quicker than I can load my 2# jerky cannon.  those things are a pain for me.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

jimmyinsd said:


> I am betting it would be to much reloading.  I can load 10# into my stuffer and get most the air out much quicker than I can load my 2# jerky cannon.  those things are a pain for me.


No doubt...but if it's all you got it'll get it done.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

Vac. sealed the links this afternoon. Ended up with 10 dozen links and 10 1# bags. Sausage and pancakes inda am.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

Fried some links up for breakfast this morning with pancakes...







Best to open the bag while the links are still frozen. I just put them in a small pan on low to slow fry/thaw while I make the pancakes. Turn once and a while....


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 24, 2018)

There ya’ go. That’s the picture I was waiting for. Good looking cakes too.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks moi!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks Awesome, Inda!! :)
Those links look just like the "Brown & Serve", but Probably about 10 times better!!
Nice Job---Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Inda!! :)
> Those links look just like the "Brown & Serve", but Probably about 10 times better!!
> Nice Job---Like.
> 
> Bear


They are good Bear...you can leave the sage, or take it out depending on preference.
Just have to be careful and be sure to cut open the bag before it thaws or the bag will suck up and smush the links as they thaw.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you Keith!! Mama is out of town visiting family in Kansas so I'm a bachelor today with nothing to do. I have 10 gallons of beer cooking on the stove right now, which will be done shortly but nothing to do after that....until I read this :-) I made a batch of breakfast sausage a couple weeks ago that is absolutely fantastic. Been trying other people's recipes on several attempts and just couldn't get what I was looking for so I did my own and love it. The thing is, there is nothing sweet in my recipe. Most of it was bagged in bulk for sausage gravy and biscuits and for some reason, I just don't care for sweet sausage gravy. The rest of it was sliced into patties and makes a great breakfast meat, but I do like a little bit of sweetness sausage links or patties. I'm gonna do a 5# batch of yours, minus the sage, and make it all into uncased links. I love that idea!! 

Got a plan now.....
Robert


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 25, 2018)

IDS, Fine looking sausage but you need NH maple syrup in the mix ! ;) like


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 22, 2018)

tx smoker said:


> Thank you Keith!! Mama is out of town visiting family in Kansas so I'm a bachelor today with nothing to do. I have 10 gallons of beer cooking on the stove right now, which will be done shortly but nothing to do after that....until I read this :) I made a batch of breakfast sausage a couple weeks ago that is absolutely fantastic. Been trying other people's recipes on several attempts and just couldn't get what I was looking for so I did my own and love it. The thing is, there is nothing sweet in my recipe. Most of it was bagged in bulk for sausage gravy and biscuits and for some reason, I just don't care for sweet sausage gravy. The rest of it was sliced into patties and makes a great breakfast meat, but I do like a little bit of sweetness sausage links or patties. I'm gonna do a 5# batch of yours, minus the sage, and make it all into uncased links. I love that idea!!
> 
> Got a plan now.....
> Robert



How'd they turn out?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2019)

Don't know how I missed this but its awesome glad it came back up.

Warren


----------



## smik1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi!

   Back to sausage making after my grinder burned up the motor. Must've been one of those motors used for ant motorcycles...barely enough power to get out of it's own way. Looked for a replacement grinder, and decided to go with a manual grinder as we don't grind more than 5 lbs. at a time.
   We like chicken for Italian and breakfast sausage. We nailed the recipe for Italian, but the grinder expired before we found a chicken breakfast sausage we liked. I think we have found a good mix.
   But I am interested in the "brown and serve" or "Little Sizzlers" type breakfast sausage.  Grew up on Little Sizzlers, and my wife says they are the easiest and quickest to prepare in the morning. 
   I have been looking at some of those type recipes here. What I am curious about-
   Will a recipe work if one is basically just adding NFDM? We like a savory breakfast sausage, but I am wondering if some form of sugar would help in the browning?
   Of course, maple syrup MUST be on hand for dipping the links....

      Thanks for any help!

         smik1


----------



## Silverado (Jan 27, 2022)

I know this is an old post buuutt I just made the little sizzlers and wow they are fantastic. I highly recommend trying these caseless sausages. Thanks inda


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks for the review Silverado. Glad you made them. We'll be making some on Feb. 12th with some of the left over pork from our big deer processing day. BTW, nice tuna in your avatar...we fish Venice, La. a lot....where did you catch that one?


----------



## Silverado (Jan 28, 2022)

That tuna was caught a couple hundred miles off Cabo on a 10 day trip on the Excel. 178 lbs, took 2 hours to get in. About kicked my butt. Jack


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2022)

178#....nice! I hear people say all the time that they want to catch a 200# tuna...It is always people that have never caught a 100# tuna!! LOL!! My personal best is 121#. Tough fighting fish for sure!


----------

